# With the 30th Pick...JR Giddens!



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm pissed. We had plenty of options (CDR, Jawai, Chalmers, Jordan, Walker) but JR Giddens looks like a terrible pick.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I forgive Danny this pick. However. His honeymoon is now over because of it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I'm pissed. We had plenty of options (CDR, Jawai, Chalmers, Jordan, Walker) but JR Giddens looks like a terrible pick.




dont pay attention to all of the mock draft boards rating giddens so low...he is a good player and a college senior who i believe was in his 5th year of college...no grooming a college freshman and waiting 4 years for someone to develop...he needs to get his head on straight and i think he will do that being around KG pierce and allen...i like the pick...this also shows the coaching staffs confidence in gabe pruitt


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

and anyway...WE ARE NBA CHAMPIONS...absolutely no need to be "pissed" haha


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I was scared ****less that we were gonna go euro with this, so I'll take Giddens happily.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

I cant believe we passed on DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, some help on the boards is always good. But we could do worse than Giddens.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DeAndre Jordan is four years away from developing an offensive game. Giddens was a decent pick, but personally, I felt there were better players available.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> DeAndre Jordan is four years away from developing an offensive game. Giddens was a decent pick, but personally, I felt there were better players available.


We wouldn't have needed an offensive game out of him at this point. All we'd need him out of him is to grab rebounds and block shots to serve in a backup role.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Giddens was a highly regarded prospect back when he was a Freshman, I actually watched him in action when he was still with the Jayhawks and they came up to play (destroy) my University team. Obviously a lot has changed since then, but the guy still has the tools to become a decent player.

And anyway, its the 30th pick guys... what were u guys expecting, Josh Howard?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

it'd be nice


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> We wouldn't have needed an offensive game out of him at this point. All we'd need him out of him is to grab rebounds and block shots to serve in a backup role.



the 40% shooting from the freethrow line would have come into play eventually...he would have been a terrible pick...im happy with giddens


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I forgive Danny this pick. However. His honeymoon is now over because of it.


Seriously? It was the 30th pick. His honeymoon is over after making chicken salad out of chicken **** because he didn't take the guy you wanted with the 30th pick?

Its not like he grabbed this guy.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We got Bill Walker via trade. Not bad.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Bill Walker! yes!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I got it in first. :bsmile:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im pissed about the pick too, but we just picked up Bill Walker!! I am scared about how much we payed for him though


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> Seriously? It was the 30th pick. His honeymoon is over after making chicken salad out of chicken **** because he didn't take the guy you wanted with the 30th pick?
> 
> Its not like he grabbed this guy.


he could have picked mario chalmers, cdr, jawai, or deandre jordan.

Chalmers and CDR could jump in and contribute better than Giddens. Jawai and Jordan have star potential, even if they are 80-90% busts.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Im pissed about the pick too, but we just picked up Bill Walker!! I am scared about how much we payed for him though


Why? It's not your money! :smoothcriminal:

Jaycee Carroll with 60! Cmon Danny! Do it!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Why? It's not your money! :smoothcriminal:
> 
> Jaycee Carroll with 60! Cmon Danny! Do it!


I know, but I was hoping we'd be able to re-sign Posey and still have the MLE left


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> he could have picked mario chalmers, cdr, jawai, or deandre jordan.
> 
> Chalmers and CDR could jump in and contribute better than Giddens. Jawai and Jordan have star potential, even if they are 80-90% busts.


But to say the honeymoon is over. Isn't that a bit much? Its not like he dealt Garnett for any number of New York Knicks.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Why? It's not your money! :smoothcriminal:
> 
> Jaycee Carroll with 60! Cmon Danny! Do it!


I know but I was hoping we could re-sign Posey and still have the MLE left


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

with #60 ~ Semih Erden. Turkish guy who I've never heard of.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Never heard of Semih Erden...but what do you expect from the last pick of the draft?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> I know but I was hoping we could re-sign Posey and still have the MLE left


Ummm do cash considerations count against our cap figure? I was under the impression that they do not.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> he could have picked mario chalmers, cdr, jawai, or deandre jordan.
> 
> Chalmers and CDR could jump in and contribute better than Giddens. Jawai and Jordan have star potential, even if they are 80-90% busts.




and youre saying all of this based onnnnnnnnnn...what it says on nbadraft.net???


and noone is going to come in and contribute right away...WE DONT NEED THEM TO...if you expected the 30th pick to come in next year and get 20ppg youre mistaken...anyone we pick/picked will be lucky to get more time than gabe pruitt did this year


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and youre saying all of this based onnnnnnnnnn...what it says on nbadraft.net???
> 
> 
> and noone is going to come in and contribute right away...WE DONT NEED THEM TO...if you expected the 30th pick to come in next year and get 20ppg youre mistaken...anyone we pick/picked will be lucky to get more time than gabe pruitt did this year


I never said 20 ppg. I said contribute. In Chalmers' case, that would have meant backing up Rondo. Do you really believe that Gabe Pruitt is better than Mario Chalmers? :lol:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Giddens alone would have been a disappointing draft... Giddens and Walker makes for some entertaining battles for minutes


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I never said 20 ppg. I said contribute. In Chalmers' case, that would have meant backing up Rondo. Do you really believe that Gabe Pruitt is better than Mario Chalmers? :lol:


Next year? Absolutely.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been watching highlights of Giddens. 

He has a very nice shot. Looks like it'll go in every time, and its just a beautiful shot. 

I like how athletic we're getting. But I don't know what we're going to do about our backup center.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and youre saying all of this based onnnnnnnnnn...what it says on nbadraft.net???
> 
> 
> and noone is going to come in and contribute right away...WE DONT NEED THEM TO...if you expected the 30th pick to come in next year and get 20ppg youre mistaken...anyone we pick/picked will be lucky to get more time than gabe pruitt did this year


lol why wouldn't we want guys who could come in and contribute? sure we're NBA champs, but we have to keep raising the bar.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

David_Ortiz said:


> We wouldn't have needed an offensive game out of him at this point. All we'd need him out of him is to grab rebounds and block shots to serve in a backup role.


Jordan sucks and will continue to suck for the next few years.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> I know, but I was hoping we'd be able to re-sign Posey and still have the MLE left


The Celtics likely paid about one million dollars for #47. Cash considerations do not count against the cap, but these owners are all about the bottomline, so they are less likely to spend in free agency. Posey will get most if not all of the MLE from the Celtics, should he stay, regardless. Walker fills a role, though (hopefully his knee is fine). Tony Allen should be renounced now. 2.5M for a 11th man is far too much. They may use Allen's expiring in a trade, but the Celtics seem fine at the guard positions now. Cassell should be back for his last year, mentoring the points as he moves to the coaching staff. Pruitt is going to be good; don't doubt him.

SF - Pierce | Posey (?) | Walker
SG - Allen | Giddens | Walker
PG - Rondo | Cassell (?) | Pruitt

Absent of trades (Charlie Bell and Luther Head would fit well into the system), the Celtics may just add a veteran big looking for a ring and call it an offseason.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Walker would not have slid that far if there were not serious concerns about his knee. Hopefully he'll be fine. If so, he's a top ten talent and will be a great steal. As for #30, I had Walker (admitedly, he is questionable due to injury), Chalmers, and Douglas-Roberts ahead of Giddens, but I think he'll end up better than Batum, who was selected earlier.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I actually think Giddens has serious talent and will contribute... people get scared off by players with baggage, but this is boston, this is a team with doc/kg/pierce/allen etc... they will get the best out of him


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm fairly certain that Giddens is a knucklehead of Walter Sharpeian proportions. Thankfully, though, Pruitt's here to catch the backup minutes at the 1 and 2, leaving JR as a "break glass in case of emergency" guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well yeah im definately more excited about walker then giddens, but i stay hopefully..

after last season, in danny we trust


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I'm fairly certain that Giddens is a knucklehead of Walter Sharpeian proportions. Thankfully, though, Pruitt's here to catch the backup minutes at the 1 and 2, leaving JR as a "break glass in case of emergency" guy.


You're confident Pruitt can defend at shooting guard? In the regular season, Allen's minutes will be limited, so Pruitt is going to see a lot of time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Where are some highlights bro? everything i find on youtube has been removed... mind posting something up (other than the official one on nba/yahoo) ?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> Next year? Absolutely.


I strongly disagree. Chalmers is already a better defender and shooter than Pruitt. His ball-handling is slightly worse and their passing is a wash. I would take Chalmers in a heartbeat.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't believe some of you are complaining. You got a guy who was Top 5 a couple years ago. He transferred, played for a team that got zero exposure, got in a bar fight, and saw his stock drop. He can score, defend, and he's athletic, and you got him with the last pick in the first round. Stop complaining.

And assuming he's not going to be injury prone with those knees, you also got a "steal" with Walker.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I strongly disagree. Chalmers is already a better defender and shooter than Pruitt.


No he isn't.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> You're confident Pruitt can defend at shooting guard? In the regular season, Allen's minutes will be limited, so Pruitt is going to see a lot of time.


He has the height and length to do it. If he's filled out a little over the last year it shouldn't be a problem for the limited stretches they'll be expecting from him. Again, he doesn't have to be Stuckey, he just has to be better than Clownshoes.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone here who's not high on Giddens or doesn't like the pick needs to see more of him. He's EASILY EASILY EASILY a lottery talent who was projected 2nd round because of his off-court troubles... he got stabbed, endured multiple suspensions and was just moving in the wrong direction. He was a high school All-American and was recruited by Kansas, played his first 2 years there until transferring to New Mexico where his game flourished. Hell, he's a 6-4 guard who grabs 8.8 rebounds per game. He's as good and athlete as there is in the draft and he has NBA-ready offensive polish. Defense is also there if he commits. Any off-court drama won't be happening anyway alongside KG, Pierce & Ray.

Steal.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't follow the college game too closely, outside of the A-10. What's the deal with Giddens? It seems like the only negative is that he can be a bit of a trouble maker. On a young team, that would concern me. With the guys we have here though, Garnett, Allen, Pierce, Cassell, Powe are all very high character people and the coaching staff is very solid too with Doc and Clifford Ray in particular. They won't take **** from a rookie and they'll make it hell for him if he tries anything. Even Tony Allen isn't firing guns anymore.

So what's with the hate for Giddens?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

My biggest problem is his offense. He shot 33% from 3 land and under 60% from the line.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> I don't follow the college game too closely, outside of the A-10. What's the deal with Giddens? It seems like the only negative is that he can be a bit of a trouble maker. On a young team, that would concern me. With the guys we have here though, Garnett, Allen, Pierce, Cassell, Powe are all very high character people and the coaching staff is very solid too with Doc and Clifford Ray in particular. They won't take **** from a rookie and they'll make it hell for him if he tries anything. Even Tony Allen isn't firing guns anymore.
> 
> So what's with the hate for Giddens?


I think it's just the thought that they're replacing Clownshoes with someone even worse (from a character perspective). It doesn't really bother me as he's going to be strictly an emergency player. And at Hoops Boston we're already calling him Clownshoes Jr..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol pretty much, i think its just bringing tony allen back without having to pay him as much, giddens can pretty much do the same stuff on court, possibly has a bit more potential but comes with baggage... i think he'll be fine in a 3rd SG, spot minutes guy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

least his head is in the right place, the interview on celtics.com is pretty good


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> lol pretty much, i think its just bringing tony allen back without having to pay him as much, giddens can pretty much do the same stuff on court, possibly has a bit more potential but comes with baggage... i think he'll be fine in a 3rd SG, spot minutes guy


And without a destroyed knee.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ yep


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qnLxGtRoNG8&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qnLxGtRoNG8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yaozBDoaLbQ&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yaozBDoaLbQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GOq7hvULlfY&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GOq7hvULlfY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

dayum


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

For the record, I hope that in a year's time I'm commenting on how wrong I was about Giddens.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I actually think he'll definately get minutes this season, guys like him who defend and chase rebounds get court time, if he can throw down some dunks and make some buckets while hes out there then great


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Giddens will get some minutes. I think Posey will be resigned and Giddens will join that rotation with Pierce, Allen, and Posey. I think Doc will look to reduce some minutes from Pierce and Allen while keeping Posey's minutes about the same. Giddens could end up with the remainder of those minutes.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If we compete like we did last season we are going to be in a big lead situation in a lot of games, where pierce/ray only have to play 25 mins and the rooks will get minutes


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I think Gidden's a good pick for you guys. Ray's getting old and you guys need someone who can shoot other than Ray (Please don't say Rondo and Tony Allen will eventually turn into Craig Hodges and Voshon Lenard). He's actually compared to Ray Allen coming out of high school due to his combination of athleticism and shooting ability. I think he's similar to JR Smith. Hopefully he matured in college. His weakness coming of high school was he didn't really have what people say the "in-between" games. And now he still has to improve on those areas such as passing and mid range game. But Michael Redd had the same problem coming into the league as a 2nd round pick. His defense have improved. His size is his strength. And I think his combination of size, athleticism, and shooting ability will secure him a job in the league for a long time. I can see Giddens becoming a solid NBA player and averaging around 15-3-3 in his prime.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont think he will ever compare to shooters like the guys you mentioned, but his ability to defend and sky to the ring, aswell as being a decent shooter will definately get him minutes


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

is giddens a better dunker than tony allen?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i definately think so, Tony has the ability to finish strong but giddens has a bigger leap and more creativity


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> is giddens a better dunker than tony allen?


Pre or Post-injury?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ i dont think it matters, Giddens is an insane dunker... Tony was impressive but not at the level of those clips


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i disagree...a healthy tony allen is about as good of a dunker as youre going to find


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Im not trying to downplay T.A at all, but JR (and Walker) are freakish


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh my god I love the Carlton dance.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yahoo has the rookie shoot pictures up


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Yahoo has the rookie shoot pictures up


I like the unemployed bass guitarist facebook picture pose he has going there.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tight. This guy is gonna be good.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

i watched him play alot. please don't isult jr by compering him to tony allen.
JR has much higher basketball IQ is better shooter and better defender. he will be a key piece to the team since posey left. Walker is better than TA too.
so Celtics get a B+ for their draft


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> I like the unemployed bass guitarist facebook picture pose he has going there.


Ha... it is a pretty unique look for a recently drafted player.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

chapi said:


> i watched him play alot. please don't isult jr by compering him to tony allen.
> JR has much higher basketball IQ is better shooter and better defender. he will be a key piece to the team since posey left. Walker is better than TA too.
> so Celtics get a B+ for their draft




a healthy tony allen is about as good of an nba defender as there is...so dont insult tony by saying that a kid who has never played a second in the nba is a better defender...i like giddens, but defending kobe and lebron is different than defending some shmoe in college...he still hasnt proven anything


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm glad that Giddens was able to turn it around after that little hiccup in Kansas and turn himself into a 1st round pick. He was very good whenever I saw him play at New Mexico, especially this year. Hopefully he can help fill the void left by Posey and give the Celtics some quality minutes. I sure love the talent.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hope to see a lot of him in pre-season, and if the C's get off to a flying start to the season like last year, he could start adding up the pro minutes quickly


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/S...id=240488&rcat=SpecificPeople&rt=J.R. Giddens


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800009831


> NBA.com: That’s got to be exciting joining the champs. What are you looking forward to about being a part of that squad?
> J.R. Giddens: Just learning from all those guys. They’re world champions, and obviously, the organization’s top of the line, with them accomplishing what they did. Just trying to be a sponge, soak up everything. Paul Pierce and Ray Allen are great guards, and I play guard, so I’m trying to learn from those guys, KG, Doc and just make myself the best basketball player. That’s what the dream is.





> NBA.com: You said you were working to get bigger, faster, stronger – is there anything you’ve been focusing on in your game?
> J.R. Giddens: Just shooting a lot of free throws and a lot of jumpers. In the summertime, this is when you add a little bit to your game, like Jordan and Kobe coming back with the new patent move. And if my jump shot’s not there, just make sure my jump shot’s clicking. Working on everything, man.
> 
> NBA.com: So what’s the new move coming out for this year?
> J.R. Giddens: The new one coming out, it’s gonna be called [Here he looks side-to-side, then leans in conspiratorially] “the defensive slide.” That’s how I’m going to earn minutes, playing defense, so I’ll just be defensive sliding. That’s my new move.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

goat


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

https://syds01.spt.unisys.com/sport...tras/celtics_blog/2008/08/giddens_agrees.html

officially signed finally


----------

